# Reconing Speakers ...Thanks to GC forum member "loudtubeamps"



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I wanted to start a dedicated thread on this topic as I don't remember ever seeing one in the GC forum through the years. 

This is copied and pasted from another thread where @loudtubeamps (Thank You) writes:

_Hey guys....while we're on the topic of speakers..... I have a number of Fender baskets/frames, most are 12" a few 10's (alnico) and from late 60's to mid 70's. 
I have been contemplating tossing them for a few years now but I just can't bring myself to seeing these in a scrap pile!
I would imagine Santon Audio or someone out there would have kits. I do recones myself but I'm not interested in refurbishing these ones. 
If anyone is interested and wants 'em...they're yours for the taking._

I'd like to try reconing a speaker if I knew for certain that I could get the correct kit.

I live reasonably close to QComponents and they have many kits available...
Search results

I have watched a few videos and it seems like a rewarding and challenging project.

Any comments, advice, etc?

These kits are not inexpensive and that makes me a bit apprehensive.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I too looked into reconing a speaker I agree it looks like a VERY challenging DIY project. Then last summer during an outdoor gig, my floor monitors each took a bucket load of rain water, and the cones tore like wet paper. I took them to a local guy I had often heard good things about, assuming he would replace the speakers. Well for less than $200 he reconed one, and repaired the tear in the other. Unbelievably good job! They're still working great.

It may be worth your trip from Kitchener to see him. You won't find a web site. He's a little old man with a shop that looks like an electronics hoarder's paradise. I can't believe I don't remember his name at the moment. You can find him at:
Alpha Electronics
905-271-6828
256 Lakeshore Road East in Mississauga

He's right across from The Guitar Shop. Might as well kill two birds....


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm in the same boat with a Marsland 15. Not worth the money to pay someone to recone it, and a shame to toss. 

Santon Audio will get you the right kit if they don't have it in stock (and you can specify what sort of parts you want - smooth/ribbed cone etc) - that's pretty convenient for GTA-North/East folks. Got a kit from them for my Marsland. Another option is ordering direct from Weber (who have plenty of Jensen style kits which should work for Oxfords and Marslands/RSC too).

There's plenty good instructional vids on youtube... can't seem to find the one I really liked at the moment; will see if I can post it later.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ah here it is:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Ah here it is


Thanks. I watched that one and it is very informative and thorough.
Hopefully, others will enjoy watching it to see what is involved.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Greco, cheapest option is to get reconning parts from Weber speakers :
Recone Parts - Other
Shipping is expensive to order just a few parts, when I order from them I usually do cross border pickup (shipped to US address)
Parts are good, you need to know exact measurements, sometimes it takes some tweaking, but all works fine.
Cheers, Damir


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

epis said:


> Hi Greco, cheapest option is to get reconning parts from Weber speakers :
> Recone Parts - Other
> Shipping is expensive to order just a few parts, when I order from them I usually do cross border pickup (shipped to US address)
> Parts are good, you need to know exact measurements, sometimes it takes some tweaking, but all works fine.
> Cheers, Damir


Thanks Damir.

It would seem that the best approach would be to get a damaged speaker and take it apart and then phone Weber Speakers to get their help regarding the exact part that I need. The Weber prices certainly are very reasonable.

Do you use any special tools, glues, etc. or mainly what is used in the above YouTube video?


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Just get a digital caliper, measure inner diameter of old coil former, spider size, and compare with dimensions of the parts on their web site.
It worked for me.
I agree completely of the glues used in video. I did it same way.
Only difference was, I used thin plastic stripes for shimming the coil, maybe 1/4" wide, 4 0r 5 pieces.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Just one more advice, put all the new parts together "dry", do not rush with the glue.
Good luck with your project !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

epis said:


> Just one more advice, put all the new parts together "dry", do not rush with the glue.
> Good luck with your project !


Interesting comment about doing a lot of dry fitting and not rushing with the glue and, as a result, going past the point of no return very quickly. I was thinking exactly that as I watched the video and thought that the fellow in the video (Doug, IIRC) was so skilled and experienced and that he progressed with such ease because of those factors. I am a bit OCD and a chronically anxious type...sometimes that is good...not always...LOL


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow the recone parts at Weber are priced great

I have a couple blown Eminence private jacks I may try to recone

FWIW the celestion replacements at Q components/McBride: I don't believe are actual Celestions. They are most likely Waldom cones

I had Santon recone a speaker, they used Waldom cone and it sounds like crap. After researching this cone #, I discovered many vintage greenbacks had been reconed using these as well, and they are not highly regarded at all


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

bolero said:


> I had Santon recone a speaker, they used Waldom cone and it sounds like crap. After researching this cone #, I discovered many vintage greenbacks had been reconed using these as well, and they are not highly regarded at all


You gotta know what you want with Santon. They do great work and with my higher-end speakers (JBLs, EVs etc) I take them all to them. But if you don't specify, they will use 'standard' parts that they know will work/fit from the easiest source, which is fair enough. 

They also stand behind their work.


----------

